# dark red or white red, what do you find more apealing



## Neeko (Aug 3, 2011)

Found a 1.1 pair yearlings one has nice dark red color. Is this rare or is white red rare. I know they'll sell fast so I'm wondering is the investment is worth it for something unique. I love animals, bit I take pride in having something different.


----------



## Tikikitty95 (Aug 3, 2011)

The pair on kingsnake by chance? If so, they are gorgeous! Very nice tegus


----------



## Neeko (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, i saw them and talk to the seller, he doesnt take deposits. so i cant dip a to in... all in or nothing, Trying to decide and would like to know if its good deal, or i should pass. @Tiki is that nice looking fat one gonna grow up to be vibrant red?


----------



## got10 (Aug 3, 2011)

If you want the pair. You should just buy them. If you wait too long they will be gone.i sadly hesitated and lost a very very nice red and a very nice blue while I sat to think about " should I or should'nt I "


----------



## Neeko (Aug 3, 2011)

Just called the guy back and left a message . So hopefully I het a call back


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 3, 2011)

got10 said:


> If you want the pair. You should just buy them. If you wait too long they will be gone.i sadly hesitated and lost a very very nice red and a very nice blue while I sat to think about " should I or should'nt I "



A better outcome I think than snatching something up and later deciding you don't want it!


----------



## Tikikitty95 (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope so. She is really nice and dark red right now. Especially since she shed.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess i'll get a call back tomorrow. He said it was his personal #. I'll pick up the call even at work, They look great.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 4, 2011)

hopefully they'll arrive saturday. Credit card wont clear till tonight. Annoyingly pissed at BoA since my money is stuck some where in space till 12 am


----------



## james.w (Aug 4, 2011)

Most places only ship mon-thurs, lots of animals get lost on the weekends for some reason. Did he say he would ship on Friday?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 4, 2011)

Hre said he would, hasnt had any issues with it, shoult i wait to get on tues? he guarantees live arrival


----------



## james.w (Aug 4, 2011)

if he hasn't had any issues in the past, I would go ahead and let him ship tomorrow.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 4, 2011)

_Why risk it,.. just wait til Monday. Especially with how hot it is in certain areas. There are very few guarantees no matter what anyone says,.. things happen. It's live and there's a reason why the majority of people ship between Monday and Thursday.

If anything happens between Fri and Sat where the package is misplaced, or held up for what ever reason. You're pretty much SOL until Mon when the shipping company opens back up. Tracking systems aren't always updated as scheduled._


----------



## Neeko (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe I should wait. Just anticipation. He said he ships with no problem. He offered it .


----------

